# Is Plastisol the Best Choice?



## GPRecords (Jul 16, 2013)

I need to print out 100 T-Shirts with the logo of my company, which is in the shape of a circle about 10X10. It contains 3 colors.

Rather than go the screenprint route which prints directly into the T-Shirt, I would like the logo to have that raised feel to it.

As a newbie, I wondered if it would be best if I had them printed out as heat transfer sheets and pressed on?

Are there any companies that print out the sheets and heat press them onto T-Shirts professionally?

Would it be more economical to purchase transfer sheet printouts from a company like Ace Transfer, then purchase T Shirts on my own and a Heat Transfer Machine? 

I've been browsing the boards all day and need some help here. Thanks in advance!!


----------



## GPRecords (Jul 16, 2013)

I found this heat press on Amazon, anyone have experience with it? Amazon.com: PowerPress Industrial-Quality Digital 15-by-15-Inch Sublimation T-Shirt Heat Press: Arts, Crafts & Sewing


----------



## BRTdesign (Sep 19, 2010)

looks like my power press I bought from Amazon its a great press. use it all the time.


----------



## GPRecords (Jul 16, 2013)

BRTdesign said:


> looks like my power press I bought from Amazon its a great press. use it all the time.


Glad to hear that. I just ordered it. Hope it works well.

Any recommendations on ordering Transfers? I'd like to make an order of transfers with rhinestones too. I need to get these done by next week (I've read that Ace Transfers can take up to a month to receive).


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

GPRecords said:


> Would it be more economical to purchase transfer sheet printouts from a company like Ace Transfer, then purchase T Shirts on my own and a Heat Transfer Machine?


No, and I don't think transfers are really the feel you're after. What you probably want is a direct print with a small amount of puff additive. I could print these shirts and mail them to you for half what I paid for just my heat press. But I see you've already ordered a cheap press. For transfers you might try Semo, Howard Sportswear, Stahls, or F&M.


----------



## GPRecords (Jul 16, 2013)

wormil said:


> No, and I don't think transfers are really the feel you're after. What you probably want is a direct print with a small amount of puff additive. I could print these shirts and mail them to you for half what I paid for just my heat press. But I see you've already ordered a cheap press. For transfers you might try Semo, Howard Sportswear, Stahls, or F&M.


Thanks for the reply. The heat press can always be returned if it doesn't work or used for small projects. 

Send me a PM or email me: [email protected] and lets talk. 

I've looked into Transfer Express and am considering ordering 50 of their "Cab Printz" which they say are digital printouts that will give me the detail I'm looking for. A little more expensive but they say it will give me the right quality and effect for my design.


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

I've used cadprintz and they are very easy to use and work well for photographic reproduction. They are also very expensive and there is no mistaking they are transfers.

Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## teehunterdotcom (Jul 19, 2013)

You asked if there are any companies that prints logos on T-shirts professionally! There is customink.com
spreadshirt.com bluecotton.com etc. . I've worked with bluecotton in the past on the exact matter that you're asking. I've printed some shirts with my logo and the t-shirt were amazingly well made.


----------

